# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Детские праздники и работа для детей в Москве

## NikaPearl

*Готова работать на детских праздниках в Москве* - *дни рождения (частные, дни именинника в организациях, календарные).*

Готова также работать аниматором в супермаркетах, фирмах, на корпоративах.

*Условия обговариваются в индивидуальном порядке*

Пишите, звоните - ICQ - 484005466

----------


## marry

Привет! Скинь пожалуйста на почту фото с детских. Есть предложение.

----------

